# Urethane Grout on Marble



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

Doing our first marble tile shower right now, and have a bathroom coming up soon that will be completely done with marble tile. In doing some reading (on here and John Bridge), it seems sanded grout on marble is a cardinal sin. We have been using Bostik NeverSeal/Dimension urethane grout almost exclusively for the last few years. My question is, is it a bad idea to use this grout on marble? If so, what other options are there? We like the Bostik urethane grout for a lot of reasons, and would prefer to use it, but not if it's wrong for this application.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

When all else fails, just read the directions :whistling

Just busting...according to specs however, it does state for use with natural stone, along with glass, ceramic, porcelain and metal.

https://www.bostik.com/us/Bostik-products/neverseal-commercial-pre-mixed-grout


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

superseal said:


> When all else fails, just read the directions :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That does usually help 
I just don’t have any around to reference at the moment. We have used the Dimensions grout on tons of glass tile with no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Urethane grout on this one. Flexcolor CQ. No issues at all. 

No grout---grouted. 

Tom


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

tjbnwi said:


> Urethane grout on this one. Flexcolor CQ. No issues at all.
> 
> No grout---grouted.
> 
> Tom




That’s gorgeous. I’m assuming you laid out the pattern like that with the dark veins the way they are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Bedfordboy116 said:


> That’s gorgeous. I’m assuming you laid out the pattern like that with the dark veins the way they are?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Homeowner spent days laying it out. Labeled and stacked them for the install.

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Homeowner spent days laying it out. Labeled and stacked them for the install.
> 
> Tom


I think it would have looked better random, it's like 2/3 of them line up well and the rest are from a different batch.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Urethane grout on this one. Flexcolor CQ. No issues at all.
> 
> No grout---grouted.
> 
> Tom


FYI: FlexColor is not a urethane grout.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

With marble or any natural stone you will want to seal the tiles first. It will act as a grout release. Then Urethane won't be so bad to clean off and will leave less haze.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> FYI: FlexColor is not a urethane grout.


Did not know this---thanks.

Tom


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

I used some FlexColor 3D on my backsplash over the weekend. It did look different than the Bostik. Didn’t have the urethane on top that you have to mix in. Seemed to perform similarly though. We are probably going to switch to FlexColor. Slightly cheaper, way more color choices, easier clean up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

And on the marble tile, even after sealing it, there is darkening of the tile all around the grout lines. Hoping that dries out eventually...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bedfordboy116 said:


> And on the marble tile, even after sealing it, there is darkening of the tile all around the grout lines. Hoping that dries out eventually...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to seal the sides of any natural stone. It should fade away after a while. Depends on the stone and the humidity of the room.


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You have to seal the sides of any natural stone. It should fade away after a while. Depends on the stone and the humidity of the room.




It’s Carrera marble for what it’s worth. It was our first marble job. Always something new to learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, that's how I learned, OTJ, here and Facebook Groups. Do you belong to any FB tile groups? Check out Tile Geeks, Tile Love and Global Tile Posse.


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

Travis got me hooked on Tile Geeks last week. Awesome group. Already learned several things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You have to seal the sides of any natural stone. It should fade away after a while. Depends on the stone and the humidity of the room.


That doesn't cause issue with the grout coming out of the joints?

Do you seal the tiles before you install and then seal cut edges as you go or seal once installed and try to brush sealer on to the edges?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That doesn't cause issue with the grout coming out of the joints?
> 
> Do you seal the tiles before you install and then seal cut edges as you go or seal once installed and try to brush sealer on to the edges?


Not at all. The grout release function is purely during cleaning. Marble is so dang porous that it will stick to it like tar. It will still adhere to the grout lines.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not at all. The grout release function is purely during cleaning. Marble is so dang porous that it will stick to it like tar. It will still adhere to the grout lines.


Thanks.

So how about my second question?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So how about my second question?


Sorry, I seal before installing. Easier and gauranteed.


----------



## Tile Pros (Mar 18, 2018)

*Urethane grout haze problems!!!*

i had use urethane (Bostick) grout for the first time, :sad: two months ago but i hade a very noticeable glossy sheen I've used Bostick Blaze cleaner but didn't work, any idea that what i can use to remove it?? At this point i'd appreciate any suggestions on what i can do to remove it.Thank you.


----------

